# Seneca, NY Empire Farm Days, Aug 10-12, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They are raffling off a Kubota 4 wheel utility vehicle as well as showcasing the area's agriculture. Here is a link:

http://www.empirefarmdays.com/


----------

